# Blue Mtn Bump or Jump 3/6



## 2knees (Feb 1, 2010)

seriously considering this.  anyone interested as carpooling would be the best way to go.  I got the mini van so i could probably take 6 comfortably.

http://www.skibluemt.com/SkiBlue/ca...location=&location2=&type=&eventDate=20100306


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 1, 2010)

i'm interested.  it will depend on prior plans falling apart as expected.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 1, 2010)

nice.  Who doesnt love a good road trip?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2010)

I call shotgun!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 1, 2010)

As of yesterday there were nice seeded bumps on Challange.  There were no kickers however (not that it would take much to build them).  One person I skied with described them as getting shelfy.  Not an expression I had heard before but a pretty good description of the deep troughs that brought one almost to a complete stop before falling into the next trough.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2010)

4aprice said:


> As of yesterday there were nice seeded bumps on Challange.  There were no kickers however (not that it would take much to build them).  One person I skied with described them as getting shelfy.  Not an expression I had heard before but a pretty good description of the deep troughs that brought one almost to a complete stop before falling into the next trough.



Sounds perfect. :razz:


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 1, 2010)

wow sounds good to me


----------



## mondeo (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll probably be in. Will I need to bring a snorkel for the car ride with Grassi?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 1, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'll probably be in. Will I need to bring a snorkel for the car ride with Grassi?



Depends on what I have for dinner the night before?


----------



## mondeo (Feb 1, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Depends on what I have for dinner the night before?


I was thinking more along the lines of me wanting to live on the edge - you know, not wanting to be _safe_.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 1, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of me wanting to live on the edge - you know, not wanting to be _safe_.



Then you have 2 things to worry about.


----------



## cw123 (Feb 2, 2010)

Attached is a image that does not have the best lighting and is a phone camera but gives some idea of Challenge - also you can not tell pitch by the image


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2010)

cw123 said:


> Attached is a image that does not have the best lighting and is a phone camera but gives some idea of Challenge - also you can not tell pitch by the image



looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Greg (Feb 2, 2010)

2knees said:


> looks pretty good to me.



I would say damn good!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> I would say damn good!




those are seeded bumps.  unlike the seeded bumps we've been skiing on!  :razz:


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 2, 2010)

I got some pics of the bumps yesterday.  I'll post 'em later.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 2, 2010)

cw123 said:


> Attached is a image that does not have the best lighting and is a phone camera but gives some idea of Challenge - also you can not tell pitch by the image



I'm not a big fan of night skiing but the lighting there actually looks pretty good.  Almost better then the shadowy daylight I was skiing those bumps in on Sunday Morning.  Sun angle is becoming much better now and by March they should be bathed in good light almost all day.  My first run down Nightmare Sunday I could hardly see the bumps due to the shadows.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2010)

what is the pitch like on that trail. it looks completely flat but i realize the camera doesnt portray steepness very well.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 2, 2010)

2knees said:


> what is the pitch like on that trail. it looks completely flat but i realize the camera doesnt portray steepness very well.


Think a solid VT blue trail.


----------



## iroyt1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry for the long post but I think it’s worth the read.  Ok guys this is straight from the horse’s mouth.  I can't take most of the credit for the recent good bump skiing at Blue Mt this year but I will take some.  Back in October of 2009 my one friend contacted the management of Blue Mt. to ask them if they would be willing to hold a mogul comp this season.  They were all for it but they didn't really know much about mogul skiing or how to run a mogul comp or how to properly seed good moguls.  That was when my friend contacted me and asked if I would help out.  I was all in.  The management at Blue Mt. is all new as of last year (don't quote me on it) and they have been very receptive to new ideas, which is great.  For quite some time many of the die hard bumpers at Blue Mt. have been trying to convince the management there to have more bump runs and to seed some of them as well but the old management was not very willing to cooperate.  I will however give them credit for at least allowing to have one bump run (Barneys Bumps) which is a good trail to learn how to bump ski but it's not steep enough for the more advanced bumpers or to have a good comp on.  

As of a few weeks ago my friend informed me that the management would allow us to go out with the groomers at night and actually show them how to seed the bumps correctly.  The one snowcat operator was already seeding bumps, however he was doing it a different way which was not the most efficient way and also resulted in some irregular shaped moguls.  The snowcat operator is a super nice guy who takes much pride in his work and wanted to perfect his mogul seeding technique but wasn’t quite sure how to do it.  So one night a few weeks ago my friend and I headed up to Blue Mt. to meet up with the snowcat operator.  At about 12 am we got to work.  I jumped in the snowcat with him and just told him what to do.  He is a skilled snowcat operator but just needed someone to show him the right way to do it.  After a few rows of seeded bumps he was amazed as to how good the bumps looked and how much quicker it was to seed them this way as compared to how he was doing it before.  These were the bumps we seeded on Nightmare as of Jan 23rd.  From now on he will be seeding the bumps the new way.  He just seeded the bumps again on Challenge this past Saturday.  As you can see from the picture they are all evenly spaced and have a good shape to them.  He did a really great job.  It’s pretty much a perfect checker board.  There are about six lines total.  The only thing now is that we have to convince the snowmaking crew to blow nice lite snow instead of the wet stuff.  That will be our next endeavor.

As for the mogul comp it will be held on Challenge.  To answer the question about the steepness of the trail.  It is a fairly steep trial.  I believe at its steepest section it is about 25-30 degrees pitch which lasts for about 100 meters or so.  That is what the degree meter in the snowcat showed.  It is more than a solid VT blue trial.  It gradually flattens out at the bottom.  The top section of the headwall is around 22 degrees pitch.  They have it rated as a double diamond.  The overall length of the entire headwall of Challenge is about 300 meters.  This trail could easily hold a world cup level comp on it.  It has the pitch and length.  That picture does not give the steepness any justice.  The manager has told us that he wants this mogul comp to be a big hit and has for the most part given us the resources to make it happen.  He is letting us design the course.  We will attempt to build the top and bottom jumps just like they do for the world cup events.  With the platform take off and the drop away landing.  There will be prizes and trophies to the winners.  This definitely will not be a hoky poky, local mountain mogul comp.  It will be first class.  I encourage everyone reading this to spread the word and come to Blue Mt. on March 6th and show your stuff.  It should be a great time.


----------



## Greg (Feb 2, 2010)

iroyt1 said:


> Sorry for the long post but I think it’s worth the read.  Ok guys this is straight from the horse’s mouth.  I can't take most of the credit for the recent good bump skiing at Blue Mt this year but I will take some.  Back in October of 2009 my one friend contacted the management of Blue Mt. to ask them if they would be willing to hold a mogul comp this season.  They were all for it but they didn't really know much about mogul skiing or how to run a mogul comp or how to properly seed good moguls.  That was when my friend contacted me and asked if I would help out.  I was all in.  The management at Blue Mt. is all new as of last year (don't quote me on it) and they have been very receptive to new ideas, which is great.  For quite some time many of the die hard bumpers at Blue Mt. have been trying to convince the management there to have more bump runs and to seed some of them as well but the old management was not very willing to cooperate.  I will however give them credit for at least allowing to have one bump run (Barneys Bumps) which is a good trail to learn how to bump ski but it's not steep enough for the more advanced bumpers or to have a good comp on.
> 
> As of a few weeks ago my friend informed me that the management would allow us to go out with the groomers at night and actually show them how to seed the bumps correctly.  The one snowcat operator was already seeding bumps, however he was doing it a different way which was not the most efficient way and also resulted in some irregular shaped moguls.  The snowcat operator is a super nice guy who takes much pride in his work and wanted to perfect his mogul seeding technique but wasn’t quite sure how to do it.  So one night a few weeks ago my friend and I headed up to Blue Mt. to meet up with the snowcat operator.  At about 12 am we got to work.  I jumped in the snowcat with him and just told him what to do.  He is a skilled snowcat operator but just needed someone to show him the right way to do it.  After a few rows of seeded bumps he was amazed as to how good the bumps looked and how much quicker it was to seed them this way as compared to how he was doing it before.  These were the bumps we seeded on Nightmare as of Jan 23rd.  From now on he will be seeding the bumps the new way.  He just seeded the bumps again on Challenge this past Saturday.  As you can see from the picture they are all evenly spaced and have a good shape to them.  He did a really great job.  It’s pretty much a perfect checker board.  There are about six lines total.  The only thing now is that we have to convince the snowmaking crew to blow nice lite snow instead of the wet stuff.  That will be our next endeavor.
> 
> As for the mogul comp it will be held on Challenge.  To answer the question about the steepness of the trail.  It is a fairly steep trial.  I believe at its steepest section it is about 25-30 degrees pitch which lasts for about 100 meters or so.  That is what the degree meter in the snowcat showed.  It is more than a solid VT blue trial.  It gradually flattens out at the bottom.  The top section of the headwall is around 22 degrees pitch.  They have it rated as a double diamond.  The overall length of the entire headwall of Challenge is about 300 meters.  This trail could easily hold a world cup level comp on it.  It has the pitch and length.  That picture does not give the steepness any justice.  The manager has told us that he wants this mogul comp to be a big hit and has for the most part given us the resources to make it happen.  He is letting us design the course.  We will attempt to build the top and bottom jumps just like they do for the world cup events.  With the platform take off and the drop away landing.  There will be prizes and trophies to the winners.  This definitely will not be a hoky poky, local mountain mogul comp.  It will be first class.  I encourage everyone reading this to spread the word and come to Blue Mt. on March 6th and show your stuff.  It should be a great time.



Wow! One hulluva first post. Welcome.

Great to hear another mountain is receptive to the mogul concept, including the comp. It's really a long shot that I can make it over there for the comp, but it looks like there will be at least some CT represenation from this site. Nice work. Someone needs to post some daytime pics of these bumps. They look pretty good even in the crappy night shot.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol:  i prefer hoky poky local bump comps....

cool that blue listened to you guys and let you help them out.  I am gonna make every effort to make it down for this but if it's as big time as you say, i wont be sticking around very long.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> Wow! One hulluva first post. Welcome.
> 
> Someone needs to post some daytime pics of these bumps. They look pretty good even in the crappy night shot.


I took some from the lift yesterday, but I haven't uploaded the pics yet.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2010)

this thread needs some goose stomping......


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 2, 2010)

iroyt1 said:


> Sorry for the long post but I think it’s worth the read.  Ok guys this is straight from the horse’s mouth.  I can't take most of the credit for the recent good bump skiing at Blue Mt this year but I will take some.  Back in October of 2009 my one friend contacted the management of Blue Mt. to ask them if they would be willing to hold a mogul comp this season.  They were all for it but they didn't really know much about mogul skiing or how to run a mogul comp or how to properly seed good moguls.  That was when my friend contacted me and asked if I would help out.  I was all in.  The management at Blue Mt. is all new as of last year (don't quote me on it) and they have been very receptive to new ideas, which is great.  For quite some time many of the die hard bumpers at Blue Mt. have been trying to convince the management there to have more bump runs and to seed some of them as well but the old management was not very willing to cooperate.  I will however give them credit for at least allowing to have one bump run (Barneys Bumps) which is a good trail to learn how to bump ski but it's not steep enough for the more advanced bumpers or to have a good comp on.
> 
> As of a few weeks ago my friend informed me that the management would allow us to go out with the groomers at night and actually show them how to seed the bumps correctly.  The one snowcat operator was already seeding bumps, however he was doing it a different way which was not the most efficient way and also resulted in some irregular shaped moguls.  The snowcat operator is a super nice guy who takes much pride in his work and wanted to perfect his mogul seeding technique but wasn’t quite sure how to do it.  So one night a few weeks ago my friend and I headed up to Blue Mt. to meet up with the snowcat operator.  At about 12 am we got to work.  I jumped in the snowcat with him and just told him what to do.  He is a skilled snowcat operator but just needed someone to show him the right way to do it.  After a few rows of seeded bumps he was amazed as to how good the bumps looked and how much quicker it was to seed them this way as compared to how he was doing it before.  These were the bumps we seeded on Nightmare as of Jan 23rd.  From now on he will be seeding the bumps the new way.  He just seeded the bumps again on Challenge this past Saturday.  As you can see from the picture they are all evenly spaced and have a good shape to them.  He did a really great job.  It’s pretty much a perfect checker board.  There are about six lines total.  The only thing now is that we have to convince the snowmaking crew to blow nice lite snow instead of the wet stuff.  That will be our next endeavor.
> 
> As for the mogul comp it will be held on Challenge.  To answer the question about the steepness of the trail.  It is a fairly steep trial.  I believe at its steepest section it is about 25-30 degrees pitch which lasts for about 100 meters or so.  That is what the degree meter in the snowcat showed.  It is more than a solid VT blue trial.  It gradually flattens out at the bottom.  The top section of the headwall is around 22 degrees pitch.  They have it rated as a double diamond.  The overall length of the entire headwall of Challenge is about 300 meters.  This trail could easily hold a world cup level comp on it.  It has the pitch and length.  That picture does not give the steepness any justice.  The manager has told us that he wants this mogul comp to be a big hit and has for the most part given us the resources to make it happen.  He is letting us design the course.  We will attempt to build the top and bottom jumps just like they do for the world cup events.  With the platform take off and the drop away landing.  There will be prizes and trophies to the winners.  This definitely will not be a hoky poky, local mountain mogul comp.  It will be first class.  I encourage everyone reading this to spread the word and come to Blue Mt. on March 6th and show your stuff.  It should be a great time.



I think I need to get you to stop by Camelback and show them how to seed Cliffhanger.  Camelback management has also been receptive to bump skiing which I have been pushing them to do for two years now.  Its not that they do a bad job.  The lower angle bumps on lower Cleo have been good and they are letting Asp bump naturally by blowing and then not grooming.  But Cliffhanger is a drop much like the top of Challange at Blue and I was quite impressed with the bumps there last Sunday.  They have the new low energy guns on Cliffy and they blow a very good quality snow.  Keep up the good work.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 2, 2010)

very cool, wish i woulda read this stuff this morning and brought something to work with me besides the sl skis... i'll hafta check it out thursday!


----------



## Flyin johnny (Feb 2, 2010)

*Blue Mountain Bump and Jump*

This is going to be a great Mogul Comp. The course will have 2 sets of air bumps plus about 700 ft. of moguls. The degree of the course is 30 degrees at its steepest. We would like to have a good turnout. So if you can ski bumps, and you want to ski an awesome course of seeded bumps. Please come to Blue Mountain on March 6th. The Comp is only 15 bucks.Thanks Flyin Johnny


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's some pics I took from the lift yesterday.  I didn't ski Challenge, but Razors was the best it's been all year.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 2, 2010)

iroyt1 said:


> Sorry for the long post but I think it’s worth the read.  Ok guys this is straight from the horse’s mouth.  I can't take most of the credit for the recent good bump skiing at Blue Mt this year but I will take some.  Back in October of 2009 my one friend contacted the management of Blue Mt. to ask them if they would be willing to hold a mogul comp this season.  They were all for it but they didn't really know much about mogul skiing or how to run a mogul comp or how to properly seed good moguls.  That was when my friend contacted me and asked if I would help out.  I was all in.  The management at Blue Mt. is all new as of last year (don't quote me on it) and they have been very receptive to new ideas, which is great.  For quite some time many of the die hard bumpers at Blue Mt. have been trying to convince the management there to have more bump runs and to seed some of them as well but the old management was not very willing to cooperate.  I will however give them credit for at least allowing to have one bump run (Barneys Bumps) which is a good trail to learn how to bump ski but it's not steep enough for the more advanced bumpers or to have a good comp on.
> 
> As of a few weeks ago my friend informed me that the management would allow us to go out with the groomers at night and actually show them how to seed the bumps correctly.  The one snowcat operator was already seeding bumps, however he was doing it a different way which was not the most efficient way and also resulted in some irregular shaped moguls.  The snowcat operator is a super nice guy who takes much pride in his work and wanted to perfect his mogul seeding technique but wasn’t quite sure how to do it.  So one night a few weeks ago my friend and I headed up to Blue Mt. to meet up with the snowcat operator.  At about 12 am we got to work.  I jumped in the snowcat with him and just told him what to do.  He is a skilled snowcat operator but just needed someone to show him the right way to do it.  After a few rows of seeded bumps he was amazed as to how good the bumps looked and how much quicker it was to seed them this way as compared to how he was doing it before.  These were the bumps we seeded on Nightmare as of Jan 23rd.  From now on he will be seeding the bumps the new way.  He just seeded the bumps again on Challenge this past Saturday.  As you can see from the picture they are all evenly spaced and have a good shape to them.  He did a really great job.  It’s pretty much a perfect checker board.  There are about six lines total.  The only thing now is that we have to convince the snowmaking crew to blow nice lite snow instead of the wet stuff.  That will be our next endeavor.
> 
> As for the mogul comp it will be held on Challenge.  To answer the question about the steepness of the trail.  It is a fairly steep trial.  I believe at its steepest section it is about 25-30 degrees pitch which lasts for about 100 meters or so.  That is what the degree meter in the snowcat showed.  It is more than a solid VT blue trial.  It gradually flattens out at the bottom.  The top section of the headwall is around 22 degrees pitch.  They have it rated as a double diamond.  The overall length of the entire headwall of Challenge is about 300 meters.  This trail could easily hold a world cup level comp on it.  It has the pitch and length.  That picture does not give the steepness any justice.  The manager has told us that he wants this mogul comp to be a big hit and has for the most part given us the resources to make it happen.  He is letting us design the course.  We will attempt to build the top and bottom jumps just like they do for the world cup events.  With the platform take off and the drop away landing.  There will be prizes and trophies to the winners.  This definitely will not be a hoky poky, local mountain mogul comp.  It will be first class.  I encourage everyone reading this to spread the word and come to Blue Mt. on March 6th and show your stuff.  It should be a great time.



I would like to hear the difference in the seeding process you showed the Gromer compared to what he had been doing.


----------



## iroyt1 (Feb 4, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I would like to hear the difference in the seeding process you showed the Gromer compared to what he had been doing.





He would push a pile on an angle and then back up and push another pile.  He never ran over it with the cat to compact it and to smooth it out.  They were just pushed up jagged piles of snow.  The new way is to push a pile and then run over it with the cat.  After you make one pass then go back up the hill and cut the pile in half (half the width of the plow).  Repeat on the next wave of piles except offset from the first wave.  It's hard to describe.  Makes much more since when you see it.  Hope that helps.


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 4, 2010)

well whatever the technique keep up the good work! callenge bumps were sweet tonight even if a little scratchy in spots,  night mare and barneys as well but need to get skiid in a little more to add some size


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 15, 2010)

From PASkiAndRide.com


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 27, 2010)

1 week from today!  After this last dump, Blue should have plenty of snow to build the moguls with. 

I really hope to see some of you there.  


> Blue Mountain will be hosting their first amatuer mogul competition. This event will take place on March 6, 2010 at 12:00 p.m.Registration is from 8:00 to 10:30 a.m. in the Summit Lodge, registration is $15.00 Practice runs will take place from 9:00 to 11:00 a.m.Age Groups: 17 & under, 18-35, 36-49 and 50 & older** Every Competitor MUST wear a helmet to compete



I'll have a cold beer waiting for any AZ'er who comes on down to compete or who just wants to enjoy the show!


----------



## tarponhead (Mar 1, 2010)

They will re-seed Challenge  Wednesday night is what I have heard. That will give the bumpers plenty of time to get then skied in good.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 1, 2010)

anyone have any more info - format, comp level,etc?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 2, 2010)

*Ok AZ'rs...ROLL CALL TIME!*

I went through this thread and here's who expressed interest in  attending this.  

2Knees
Grassi
o3Jeff
mondeo
gorgonzola
tarponhead

Blue's Bump or Jump is 4 days away.  Post up if you're going to be there  either as a competitor or a spectator.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> *Ok AZ'rs...ROLL CALL TIME!*
> 
> I went through this thread and here's who expressed interest in  attending this.
> 
> ...



I am most likely out, with any luck I will be heading up to VT Sunday afternoon.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 2, 2010)

game time decision:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 2, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> game time decision:


Who are you kidding? :blink:  You'll be there...


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 2, 2010)

^ yea just not sure in what capacity...i'm usually long gone before the first  runs will go off


----------



## tarponhead (Mar 2, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> ^ yea just not sure in what capacity...i'm usually long gone before the first  runs will go off



This past Sunday I did not get on the slopes until 10:30 because I was tuckered out from Hunter the day before.

But the quad VIP was empty ( again not so for the 6pac) which made for many many runs in the corn. Bumps were awesome as you well know too. I'm guessing the crowds will start thinning real soon??? 

Bottom line, staying later will be worth it IMHO. 

Root, I'll be spectating. 

Should be a fun day. Tail gate season is starting and I'll be armed with a cooler full of bubba burgers and some brewskis if anyone is interested.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 3, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 4, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Bump.



n jump  from paskiandride iroyt:

_"We built the bumps last night and tonight we will be building the jumps. There are a total of 5 mogul lines to choose from. 2 of the lines will have jumps in them. One jump at the top and one at the bottom. The other lines will not have jumps in them for those competitors that do not want to do jumps. The format will depend on the number of competitors that enter but here is the plan we are going with. Each competitor will get at least one run that will be scored. If there are not many competitors then each competitor will get 2 runs. The best of the 2 runs will be taken. The top 3 competitors in each age group will get medals. Again depending on the number of competitors we will take (roughly) the top 16 men and the top 16 women who will then go on to the duals in a round robin format (you lose the dual, you're out). The duals will continue until only 2 competitors are left. The top 4 men and top 4 women in the duals will get prizes. The duals will determine the overall winner. 

Scoring is based on quality of turns, jumps and speed. 50% of the total score is for turns, 25% jumps and 25% speed. You are not required to do jumps but you will get scored a zero for jumps if you don't. 

Registration is $15 and helmets are required. Registration is from 8-10:30. Course is open for practice 9-11 and competition starts at 12. The weather looks great for Saturday. Sunny and hi of 45 so the show will be nice and soft. It will be a lot of fun so I encourage everyone to come out and compete. "_


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 4, 2010)

damn no response - i was really hoping to hit s ome bumps with some clits...


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 4, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> damn no response - i was really hoping to hit s ome bumps with some clits...


Sat should be good fun


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2010)

man i tried every angle to make this work.  i had it on my calender at home for the past month but my wife picked up an extra shift tonight.  I even got baby sitting lined up to cover me for tomorrow but it just wasnt going over well.  I know, its nothing except excuses but i'm freakin bummed.  i was really looking forward to this.

hope it all goes off well and blue makes it an annual event.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2010)

alright, so how did this go?  pics, vid, written word.  anything.

Mom 

MEATLOAF!!!!

F*&K!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah...so anyway sorry I'm a little late with the TR on this.  I got pics and video to go through but overall it was a success.  Bumps were a little rocky (pun intended) at the start..add in a 35 minute late start and they soften up pretty well.    Everyone was having a lot of fun, and they are planning to do it again next year.  More to come...


----------

